# DIY branches?



## Khagan (May 23, 2011)

Just wondering, anyone made or use an alternative to branches that would be suitable for large morelia? Trying to think of something else to use instead of having to resort to taking branches from somewhere.


----------



## cadwallader (May 23, 2011)

alternatively you could use a stick...


----------



## leverett13 (May 23, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> alternatively you could use a stick...


 lol


----------



## Khagan (May 23, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> alternatively you could use a stick...



And now i know where i'd shove it .


----------



## cadwallader (May 23, 2011)

hmm i would put it in the cage... LOL


----------



## leverett13 (May 23, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> hmm i would put it in the cage... LOL


lol


----------



## saximus (May 23, 2011)

Lol you guys are funny. I use dowel. You can get some pretty thick ones. The only thing I don't like about it though is that there's not a lot of texture so they slip on it a little


----------



## grizz (May 23, 2011)

seen pvc pipe hit with heat to distort and painted up


----------



## Khagan (May 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Lol you guys are funny. I use dowel. You can get some pretty thick ones. The only thing I don't like about it though is that there's not a lot of texture so they slip on it a little


 
Dowel that could support the weight of an adult morelia is really expensive isn't it?


----------



## saximus (May 23, 2011)

I don't remember it being prohibitively expensive but I haven't bought any for a while. The PVC idea is good too. I've seen pics and they look really good


----------



## Khagan (May 23, 2011)

grizz said:


> seen pvc pipe hit with heat to distort and painted up


 
That's an awesome idea! Any pics?


----------



## redlittlejim (May 23, 2011)

its cheap as at bunnings.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 23, 2011)

for my larger morelia i use long shovel handles cut to size, can pick them up pretty cheap at bunnings, i find the best way to do it is replace the handles on your shovels, the older ones are a little rougher and look a little better than dowel, and then use the old ones in your enclosure


----------



## grizz (May 23, 2011)

Khagan said:


> That's an awesome idea! Any pics?


 
I think I may have seen it in Scales & Tales (WILL ACCEPT FREE ISSUES FOR PLUG) recently!


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 27, 2011)

Yeh I saw that Scales & Tails article too, and I'm going to be using that for my BHP's. Bonus is that it also doubles as a hide... I have seen thick bamboo used really effectively


----------

